# Medical check up for Jobs in Newzealand. :shocked:



## likith_jogi

Hi friends,

do we have to get a medical check up, while applying for a job in newzealand. :shocked: :shocked:
i read it other forum about this.

thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

likith_jogi said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> do we have to get a medical check up, while applying for a job in newzealand. :shocked: :shocked:
> i read it other forum about this.
> 
> thanks


Yes a full medical check is required for the visa application and can only be carried out by a medical practitioner authorised by Immigration New Zealand and at your cost.
It is to identify your likely cost to the NZ health system during the intended period of your stay.


----------



## likith_jogi

thanks for ur reply bro.

my question is after getting visa, shd i hv to get medical check while applying any job in nz


----------



## escapedtonz

I doubt you'll need a medical check for a job application after you have had a rigorous check for your Immigration application, however it all depends on the job I suppose.
Eg if you're after a job as a pilot, diver, personal trainer etc etc then I'm sure you will have to prove your fitness.
I applied for jobs as an electrical engineer and I didn't have to go through a medical for any of the job applications.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

A number of jobs, when applying, will ask if you are willing to consent to a medical, including jobs with City Council and other gov't positions.


----------



## Song_Si

Note that in addition to any extra medical required pre-employment as a condition of employment, that drug testing as part of the pre-employment process (plus random checks while employed) occurs in some industries/occupations. This would be in addition to any immigration medical requirements as they would not have included specific drug testing.



> *Workplace drug-testing becoming widespread*
> 
> October 4, 2012 · Category: Health and Safety
> Random workplace drug-testing, virtually compulsory under law for safety-sensitive occupations in big companies these days, has increased massively in the past year and looks likely to be the next health and safety challenge to small-to-medium-sized enterprises (SMEs), according to a lawyer specialising in the field.
> 
> “You’ve got an obligation to take ‘all reasonable steps’ to look after your employees, and if you’ve got somebody as high as a kite driving one of your forklifts, you’ve got to do something about it,” Charlotte Parkhill of Kensington Swan’s Auckland office told Hub5Blog.
> 
> And the 1992 Health and Safety in Employment Act (HSE) has given employers the right to randomly drug-test workers on safety-sensitive sites as a matter of company policy, and also as part of the pre-employment process, following on-site incidents and internal transfers, and for just cause.
> 
> Fletcher EQR, which has the job of fixing about 100,000 of Canterbury’s earthquake-damaged homes, drug-tests all its employees as a matter of course, backing this component of its health and safety regime up with on-going education for all employees, and offering rehabilitation programmes for those with drug and alcohol problems.


----------



## escapedtonz

Song_Si said:


> Note that in addition to any extra medical required pre-employment as a condition of employment, that drug testing as part of the pre-employment process (plus random checks while employed) occurs in some industries/occupations. This would be in addition to any immigration medical requirements as they would not have included specific drug testing.


Yes completely forgot about that.
My employer has a strict NO drugs and alcohol policy - every employee must turn up for work in a fit and healthy state for the job or stay at home. That's the message.
We have random drug & alcohol testing. 
The last one turned up last month but I was off work on days off so didn't get to experience the mobile laboratory.


----------



## jsharbuck

Doing our medicals was the worst two weeks of our lives. We worked with an immigration consultant supplied by our employer who helped us. It's the little stuff that gets you. My husband is taking cholesterol medicine which increased some liver enzyme. I thought it would be okay to do a quick 5k run right before my physical to find out that it was the worst thing to do as it leaked protein into urine. Both perfectly reasonable with an explanation. The agent looked over every test result and made recommendations for the doctor to document the reasons for abnormal results. 

If you have a BMI 35 or over, don't bother even trying. If your blood sugar is high, same thing. Drink lots and lots of water for T least 4 days prior tony lab tests to achieve best results. Good luck


----------



## escapedtonz

jaharbuck - good advice there.

Anyone wishing to come to NZ should start a period of living healthily for at least 3 months before going through their medical.
Ditch the alcohol, the ****, high cholesterol foods or high saturated fatty foods and fast food. 
Eat lots of fruit, veggies, fish (and I don't mean the battered kind!!), lean meats, plenty of water, plenty of sleep and exercise (which doesn't mean you need a rigorous workout every day) - basically change you're lifestyle for 3 months. The results will be astounding and the medical will be a breeze.
3 months out of your life living like a saint isn't that much of a sacrifice if it gets you here!!!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

escapedtonz said:


> Anyone wishing to come to NZ should start a period of living healthily for at least 3 months before going through their medical.
> Ditch the alcohol, the ****, high cholesterol foods or high saturated fatty foods and fast food.
> Eat lots of fruit, veggies, fish (and I don't mean the battered kind!!), lean meats, plenty of water, plenty of sleep and exercise (which doesn't mean you need a rigorous workout every day) - basically change you're lifestyle for 3 months. The results will be astounding and the medical will be a breeze.
> 3 months out of your life living like a saint isn't that much of a sacrifice if it gets you here!!!


I don't know how much I can agree with this. Now, I normally (my whole life) avoid high cholesterol foods, high saturated fatty foods and fast food. I have a couple of drinks most days (beer or wine, sometimes both!) but I do eat lots of (mostly) fruit, veggies, fish and lean meats, drink plenty of water, don't drink coffee (only tea), sleep well (6hrs) and do exercise a couple of hours daily. I went to a quiz night before my medical, drank 2 pitchers of beer (5.5%) and ate 2 pounds of hot wings and chips... Passed my medical with flying colours.

BTW, the red flag for BMI is now 30 I believe.


----------



## topcat83

Liam(at)Large said:


> ....BTW, the red flag for BMI is now 30 I believe.


 Most of the All Blacks would fail the medical then!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

topcat83 said:


> Most of the All Blacks would fail the medical then!


Yes, thankfully the ops manual gives directions for dealing with special circumstances.


----------



## escapedtonz

Liam(at)Large said:


> I don't know how much I can agree with this. Now, I normally (my whole life) avoid high cholesterol foods, high saturated fatty foods and fast food. I have a couple of drinks most days (beer or wine, sometimes both!) but I do eat lots of (mostly) fruit, veggies, fish and lean meats, drink plenty of water, don't drink coffee (only tea), sleep well (6hrs) and do exercise a couple of hours daily. I went to a quiz night before my medical, drank 2 pitchers of beer (5.5%) and ate 2 pounds of hot wings and chips... Passed my medical with flying colours.
> 
> BTW, the red flag for BMI is now 30 I believe.


Hmmm!
Wish I could say I've always (my whole life) avoided high cholesterol foods, high saturated fat foods and fast food.
I've always wanted to but there's always those times when one just can't avoid a quick Big Mac n fries in McDonalds, a petrol station sarnie, a doner kebab or indian after a few too many beers or a mate dragging me round to the local cafe for a fry up breakfast.
Because of this I've always tried to eat and drink the full range but everything in moderation, although to be honest I've never been one to drink a lot or regularly which I suppose is a bonus.
Having an employer that has a strict Drug & Alcohol Policy means one has to watch the liquor fairly closely as random drug testing occurs frequently and it can take a while to pass from the system.
At work we also have a Fatigue Management Consultant as we all work shifts and I can tell you 6hrs isn't sleeping well.

Hope the tea is decaf  ?
Majority of tea has more caffeine in it than your everyday instant coffee!

On the medical front - well done. You went out partying and still managed to pull it off ;-)
Luckily I've always been one for regular exercise - not overly so, but it just so happened that during the time for our medicals I was regularly going to the gym and also in training for a number of cycle rides around the North West of UK and also did the coast to coast ride so I was probably in the best shape I've ever been.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

escapedtonz said:


> At work we also have a Fatigue Management Consultant as we all work shifts and I can tell you 6hrs isn't sleeping well.
> 
> Hope the tea is decaf  ?
> Majority of tea has more caffeine in it than your everyday instant coffee!


Your fatigue management consultant is antiquated. Most modern studies show more than 6 hours sleep is a waste and if you need a boost to take a 10-15m nap.

Instant coffee has a minimum of 95 to 170mg of caffine while a comparable 8oz cup of black tea has 14 to 61mg.


----------



## jsharbuck

Escapedtonz, couldnt agree more. 3 months of healthy eating and lifestyle can make a difference for the rest of your life. BMI guidelines are still below 35. Its 27 for Hong Kong or Shanghei.


----------



## blue sunshine

My husband and I are hoping to move to New Zealand with our 3 children. I'm concerned though about the medical requirements in order to obtain a visa. My husband has type I diabetes. He takes care of himself very well and is under the 35 bmi. He has great cholesterol and loves to run. Does anyone know if we have a chance of getting a visa and eventually permanent residency regarding the medical criteria?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

He will liky be referred to the Medical Assesor, but diabetes, especially managed and under control, should not be an issue.


----------



## escapedtonz

blue sunshine said:


> My husband and I are hoping to move to New Zealand with our 3 children. I'm concerned though about the medical requirements in order to obtain a visa. My husband has type I diabetes. He takes care of himself very well and is under the 35 bmi. He has great cholesterol and loves to run. Does anyone know if we have a chance of getting a visa and eventually permanent residency regarding the medical criteria?


Really all depends how it is managed. If by diet and exercise alone then fine.
If he is on medication it all depends how much that medication costs the NZ health system.
May be a good idea to research cost of any drugs to see if there is a cheaper alternative.
If there is it may be a good idea to change in the UK or Ireland wherever you are so he is on the cheaper medication before the medical.

Magic figure the Medical Assessors use is $25000 over the period of stay considered or upto around normal retirement age I think.


----------



## jsharbuck

That is why an immigration consultant could be invaluable to you. t the very least you could contact, explain about the diabetes and ask them if it would be an issue.


----------



## Andrew East

May I recommend that you look at the nuts of bolts, so to speak, of diabetes control in New Zealand before he makes the move?

I remember hearing something about how it's treated differently in NZ to the UK and the glucose monitors / test strips are a different brand. They may cost him more too?

When I emigrated to New Zealand diabetes would've precluded someone from passing the medical examination. Full stop, though that may have since changed.
New Zealand has something of a diabetes epidemic and used to be sensitive about the impact that has on the public purse.

A search on diabetes+immigration+nz may give you an insight into what to expect.

This may be useful too Information about Diabetes for visitors and immigrants to New Zealand - Diabetes New Zealand


> New Zealand has a government agency called Pharmac that governs what types of diabetes medications are available in New Zealand. This means that some medications that are available overseas are not available in New Zealand. However, there is very nearly always a closely equivalent medication available.
> 
> Insulin, and nearly all of the diabetes tablets, are available in New Zealand. Both the large insulin companies, Novo Nordisk and Eli Lilly, have a wide range of their insulins available in New Zealand. The very short-acting insulin analogues Eli Lilly Humalog and Novo Nordisk NovoRapid are widely available.
> 
> Medications cost the same amount throughout New Zealand. If you are a resident in New Zealand and on a low income, you will pay $3.00 for each prescription item for a three-month supply. For example if you are taking two different types of insulin, you will pay $6.00 for a three-month supply of your insulin. Other New Zealand residents (on a middle or high income) pay $15.00 for each prescription item for a three-month supply. The charge for a non-resident (unless for an emergency supply and coming from a reciprocal country ie Australia, UK, etc) will be NSS, or Not Subsidised and the full cost of the medicine will apply.





> In New Zealand, Diabetes Supplies Ltd (DSL) sells meters, testing strips and many other supplies at a very reasonable cost. This service is very efficient and operates through mail order. In fact, it's usually much cheaper to get your supplies through this company rather than through a pharmacy (or drug store). The DSL phone number is 0800 342 238 within New Zealand (an 0800 number means that you can make the call for free).





> If you are thinking of emigrating to New Zealand you will have to supply medical details of your state of health. Your details will be assessed by a consultant physician based in New Zealand before you are considered for residency. If you are requiring, at the time of emigration, very extensive and costly medical treatment (such as dialysis) it wnill be more difficult for you to get residency in New Zealand.


Hope that helps. Good luck, hope it works out ok for you both.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

escapedtonz said:


> Magic figure the Medical Assessors use is $25000 over the period of stay considered or upto around normal retirement age I think.


Used to be $25,000 over 4, now $41,000 over 5.



> How are immigration health screening requirements changing?
> The threshold for determining whether a health condition is considered ‘high-cost’ has been reviewed and will be set at $41,000 over five years (or the life of the condition – the clinical prognosis period - in the case of chronic recurring medical conditions).
> 
> The previous threshold, set in 2003, was $25,000 over four years (or the life of the condition in the case of chronic recurring medical conditions).


Health screening Q and A


----------



## escapedtonz

Liam(at)Large said:


> Used to be $25,000 over 4, now $41,000 over 5.
> 
> Health screening Q and A


That must be a recent change as we argued with the MA assigned to our case for 13 months - up to Aug 2011 ?
The figure then for likely health costs was $25k and it was being considered for a period of 25 years with the first MA then 28 years with the second MA after we appealed against their initial decision and demanded Immigration change the MA.
The new limit of $41k would have saved us a whole heap of time, stress and money.

Ah well all history now.


----------



## escapedtonz

Liam(at)Large said:


> Your fatigue management consultant is antiquated. Most modern studies show more than 6 hours sleep is a waste and if you need a boost to take a 10-15m nap.


Seems we'll have to agree to disagree.
You believe that 6hrs sleep is enough and any more is a waste if you want to.....Me, I'll stick with the chosen proven fatigue risk management offered by my company that specifically relates to operational shift workers like me and that a minimum of 7.5-9hrs is recommended to prevent individuals getting to the point of chronic fatigue.

I agree with the power naps of no more than 20 mins. We are led to believe these help dramatically, but unfortunately we cannot be doing that due to the line of work we are in.
We are unable to take our eye off the ball for the full shift and must maintain situational awareness at all times.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

escapedtonz said:


> That must be a recent change as we argued with the MA assigned to our case for 13 months - up to Aug 2011 ?
> The figure then for likely health costs was $25k and it was being considered for a period of 25 years with the first MA then 28 years with the second MA after we appealed against their initial decision and demanded Immigration change the MA.
> The new limit of $41k would have saved us a whole heap of time, stress and money.
> 
> Ah well all history now.


Used to be $25k over 4 years or the life of the condition (was set in 2003), as of November 2012 it's $41k over 5 years (or the life of the condition).


----------



## bdl123

Liam(at)Large said:


> Your fatigue management consultant is antiquated. Most modern studies show more than 6 hours sleep is a waste and if you need a boost to take a 10-15m nap.
> 
> Instant coffee has a minimum of 95 to 170mg of caffine while a comparable 8oz cup of black tea has 14 to 61mg.



For goodness sake!!
this is the first time I've been on this forum in the last 6mths. These posts on this thread remind me exactly why i left!!

Every Tom, Dick & Harry thinking they're an expert and turning invaluable posts of people asking genuine questions into a debating chamber.....
It's pedantic, unnecessary and frankly quite boring!!
:focus::bored:


----------



## Liam(at)Large

bdl123 said:


> For goodness sake!!
> this is the first time I've been on this forum in the last 6mths. These posts on this thread remind me exactly why i left!!
> 
> Every Tom, Dick & Harry thinking they're an expert and turning invaluable posts of people asking genuine questions into a debating chamber.....
> It's pedantic, unnecessary and frankly quite boring!!
> :focus::bored:


Feel free not to visit for another 6 months.


----------



## topcat83

Liam(at)Large said:


> Feel free not to visit for another 6 months.


Liam(at)Large, please be polite. If not you'll find rule number 1 being brought into effect. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Rule 1:
"Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately."

My response was neither disrespectful, insulting or a personal attack. I would not be offended if someone replied to an out of left field post of mine in a similar tone, which I will admit was sarcastic, but fails to meet any of the conditions of "rule number 1". That said, here's the watered down PC version:

"If you find you have an issue with the content of posts on this forum, perhaps it might be worth finding another forum where thread tone is more to your liking."


----------



## topcat83

Liam(at)Large said:


> Rule 1:
> "Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with respect, and without insult or personal attack. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately."
> 
> My response was neither disrespectful, insulting or a personal attack. I would not be offended if someone replied to an out of left field post of mine in a similar tone, which I will admit was sarcastic, but fails to meet any of the conditions of "rule number 1". That said, here's the watered down PC version:
> 
> "If you find you have an issue with the content of posts on this forum, perhaps it might be worth finding another forum where thread tone is more to your liking."


Actually, I do think that your comments were disrespectful, insulting, and were a personal attack. IMHO.

As for your interpretation if the rule, I'd amend it slightly. I'd say '_If you find that you do not want to visit this forum because of the content of posts from a small minority of contributors then the Moderators are not doing their job properly by removing those posts_'. That is also covered under rule 3.

I would also ask you to read rule 5.

This is the last discussion we will have 'on forum', as from now on, and as per rule 5, I will only contact you about this in future by PM.


----------

